# Romulus excipiet gentem et Mavortia condet moenia, Romanosque de suo nomine dicet.



## saritatheluxe

Romulus excipiet gentem et Mavortia condet moenia, Romanosque de suo nomine dicet.

Can someone help me with the translation?


Romulo will receive people...

 I'm Spanish. If you know Spanish, you can wirte the translation in Spanish, it's better for me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flaminius

This is one of the lines where Jupiter predicts to Venus the fate of Aeneis's descendants.  Here is my try in English.

Romulus will bring about a nation and build martial walls.  [The nation] he will call Romans according to his name.

For a Spanish translation, this may be of use (look for "Rómulo se hará etc.")


----------



## Probo

Probus Flaminio Saritatheluxeique salutem dat:

La explicación que da Flaminius es excelente: La traducción literal de las enrevesadas frases latinas no es muy fácil. Os doy la mía, pero seguro que habrá quien me riña... y seguramente con razón:
"Rómulo fundará una estirpe y levantará belicosas murallas. Él a los romanos dará su nombre (= A los romanos se los conocerá por el nombre de Rómulo)". Curate ut ualeatis.


----------



## wonderment

Hola Flaminius, saritatheluxe, Probo y el mundo:

(Intento escribir en español.  Por favor, perdone todos mis errores.) 

Las explicaciónes y traducciónes de Flaminius y Probo son excelentes, por supuesto. Quiero solamente añadir algo...Os doy tambien la mía traducción literal (en el espíritu de amicitia romana). 

“Rómulo recibirá una estirpe y levantará murallas sagradas a Mars (o belicosas murallas). Él los llamará Romanos de su nombre.” (Pienso que sepa lo que escribo, pero no sé seguramente... ) 



Probo said:


> ...pero seguro que habrá quien me riña...



Quién, Probo? Quién?? 
Saludos


----------



## Probo

wonderment said:


> Hola Flaminius, saritatheluxe, Probo y el mundo:
> 
> (Intento escribir en español. Por favor, perdone*n* todos mis errores.)
> 
> Las explicaciónes y traducci*o*nes de Flaminius y Probo son excelentes, por supuesto. Quiero solamente añadir algo...Os doy tambi*é*n *mi* traducción literal (en el espíritu de amicitia romana).
> 
> “Rómulo recibirá una estirpe y levantará murallas sagradas a Mars (o belicosas murallas). Él los llamará Romanos *por* su nombre.” (Pienso que *entenderás* lo que escribo, pero no *lo* sé segur*o*... )
> 
> 
> 
> Quién, Probo? Quién??
> Saludos


 
Te aseguro, Wonderment, que tu español es excelente... sobre todo si lo comparamos con mi horroroso inglés . Con el mismo espíritu de _amicitia_, me he permitido corregirte algunas cosas. Espero que cuando veas algo mío en inglés hagas lo mismo. _Vale._


----------



## saritatheluxe

thank you very much!! I was thinking this sentencente for a lot of days... 
and what do you think about this translate?
-Romulus will receive people, will build martial walls and it will call romanos since her name (sorry i know this last sentence is no good but i don't know a lot of inglish, please make it true,thanks) 


muchas gracias!!!l llevaba dias pensando su traducción, mirar yo he pensado algo así estoy aún puliendo la última frase:
- Rómulo recibirá al pueblo,construirá murallas marciales y se dirá romanos a partir de su nombre.
puff la tercera frase se que suena fatal, pero no se... y se llamaran romanos a partir de su nombre?es que así suena mejor pero entonces el sujeto no sería Rómulo

otra cosa!! romanos sería complemento predicativo o cd? gracias!!

xxx


----------



## wonderment

Hola, saritatheluxe!

The first part of your English translation is very good, but the second part needs a bit of revising. I hope this will help:

English translation: Romulus will receive a people and build Martial walls, and he will name the Romans after his own name. 

Romulus excipiet (Romulus will receive) gentem (a people) et condet (and build) moenia Mavortia (Martial walls), -que dicet (and he will name) Romanos (the Romans) de suo nomine (after his own name).

Romulus excipiet (Romulus acogerá) gentem (al pueblo) et condet (y levantará) moenia Mavortia (belicosas murallas), -que dicet Romanos ( y él los llamará Romanos) de suo nomine (por su nombre).

él = Romulus
_Romanos_ = direct object (cd?) of _dicet _

Espera para Probo, okay? Él va a explicar todo en español y corregir mis errores. Yo no puedo hacerlo--perdona me. 

Saludos


----------



## Probo

wonderment said:


> Hola, saritatheluxe!
> 
> The first part of your English translation is very good, but the second part needs a bit of revising. I hope this will help:
> 
> English translation: Romulus will receive a people and build Martial walls, and he will name the Romans after his own name.
> 
> Romulus excipiet (Romulus will receive) gentem (a people) et condet (and build) moenia Mavortia (Martial walls), -que dicet (and he will name) Romanos (the Romans) de suo nomine (after his own name).
> 
> Romulus excipiet (Romulus acogerá) gentem (al pueblo) et condet (y levantará) moenia Mavortia (belicosas murallas), -que dicet Romanos ( y él los llamará Romanos) de suo nomine (por su nombre).
> 
> él = Romulus
> _Romanos_ = direct object (cd?) of _dicet _
> 
> Espera para Probo, okay? Él va a explicar todo en español y corregir mis errores. Yo no puedo hacerlo--perdona me.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola: Es difícil corregir lo que ya está bien. Si queréis hilar muy muy fino, yo sugiero cambiar "al pueblo" por "un pueblo" (también: estirpe, nación...). El verbo " excipio" aparece en el diccionario Spes (magnífico, en su modestia) con un montón de acepciones, pero casualmente recoge la expresión _gentem excipere_ y lo traduce por "perpetuar la raza". Por el sentido del texto entiendo que lo que hace Rómulo es fundar y no perpetuar, pero allá cada cual... Con respecto al análisis, creo que lo que dice Wonderment , una vez más, está perfecto.
Ah, Saritatheluxe, no importa que las funciones sintácticas de las palabras del latín y del español no coincidan; cada lengua tiene sus propias reglas y estructuras. Lo importante es que entiendas el texto en latín (análisis incluido) y que lo pongas en un español que suene a español, no a latín. Saludos.


----------



## wonderment

Probo said:


> El verbo " excipio" aparece en el diccionario Spes (magnífico, en su modestia) con un montón de acepciones, pero casualmente recoge la expresión _gentem excipere_ y lo traduce por "perpetuar la raza". Por el sentido del texto entiendo que lo que hace Rómulo es fundar y no perpetuar, pero allá cada cual...



This is also the sense in which I understood the text, that Romulus founded a nation rather than perpetuated a race. The verb _excipio_ can mean to receive or to welcome someone to a place. And it made me think of the asylum Romulus created for exiles, fugitives, and anyone who had no other place to go. This foundational myth created a sense of Roman identity and citizenship that was very different from the Greek idea of autochthony--more inclusive and open to diversity, I think.



> Ah, Saritatheluxe, no importa que las funciones sintácticas de las palabras del latín y del español no coincidan; cada lengua tiene sus propias reglas y estructuras. Lo importante es que entiendas el texto en latín (análisis incluido) y que lo pongas en un español que suene a español, no a latín. Saludos.



So true, and not only for Spanish. Thank you for this lovely reminder.


----------

